# Removable Carriage Wheel Accesory (9x20 Enco)



## T Hilde (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi guys, a while back my power feed was down and the small carriage wheel didn't give me the control I wanted (too small). A plate with a 1/2" nut welded to the back was bolted to the stock hand wheel. 



This hub was created to index off the machines hand wheel and hold an aftermarket car steering wheel. 



It attaches or removes quickly by a single bolt.


----------



## brino (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome to the site!

Necessity is once again the mother of invention.......I could see that being useful for certain operations.
Neat idea!

-brino


----------

